# red, speck flies????



## jcoss15

Just wondering if anybody could give me some ideas for flies for reds and specks on blackwater????


----------



## JonnyT

Clouser flies in white/white, chartreuse/white are generally a go-to fly for specks and reds. Anything that resembles a baitfish or shrimp will get attention. Good colors: white, yellow, chartreuse, black, pink. Good luck!


----------



## gatoryak

Supreme Hair Shrimp Fly should be good for that area as well - also a go to fly for reds is the spoon fly - Good luck!


----------



## bigrick

I second the white/chartruese clouser, I've caught most species around here on that pattern. Shrimp immitations work good in the winter but you have to work them slow....


----------



## Charlie2

*Saltwater Flies*

Good advise above.

I'm having a pacemaker installed this afternoon, but as soon as I get able, I'm going to try a 'Crack' fly that I 'cloned' the pattern from a guy in Texas. It is supposed to be the 'thing' for reds and trout over there. 

Epoxy Spoon Flies work rather well. They look like a small 'crab?' or some other critter. Deadly when reds are nosing the grass; looking for crabs and shrimp.C2


----------



## CaptHarry

Redfish Toad. Toad style fly, gold body, tan marabou tail. Throw a rattle in it for extra pizazz. 
(The below is from Black Fly Outfitters, I'm to lazy to go crack open my box and take a pic)
L8, Harry


----------



## tat

Capt Harry - Doesn't that "toad" pattern sink REALLY slow? 

Another good redfish fly is the Borski Redfish Slider - easy to tie and redfish love it.

Trout flies = try something with a FlyLipp (like a Clouser or Deciever). I've used them side by side with the same flies without a lipp and the FlyLipp flies ALWAYS out fish the regular flies


----------



## jcoss15

Thanks for the info guys...can't wait to try em'...what about poppers? Will they work?


----------



## Charlie2

*Poppers??*



jcoss15 said:


> Thanks for the info guys...can't wait to try em'...what about poppers? Will they work?


Frankly; I don't know because I don't use them in salt water. I don't see why they wouldn't work.

I do use them up in the freshwater creeks and bayous for bream and bass. C2


----------



## CaptHarry

The toad sink rate depends on the hook weight, and the weight of eyes you put on it. Also depends on leader, flouro will help get it down, mono will slow it. Also fly line, floating, intermediate, or full sink. 
L8, Harry


----------



## CaptHarry

Poppers will catch more specs than reds, and you'll know when a red hits a topwater. If its calm in the early morning or as the sun sets, poppers do really well on grass flats.
L8, Harry


----------



## First Cast

Poppers work good, although a little harder to throw. One of the easiest trout poppers to make is to cut about a half-inch round plug out of a flip-flop (the cheap beach sandal), and push a hook with a little flashabou or chartreuse hair on the end through the middle until the eye comes through the front end. Flip Flops come in some great trout/red colors, and you can get dozens of poppers out of a pair.


----------



## tailfisher1979

Redfish toad. Thats it. Or a Dupre's spoonfly.


----------



## wtbfishin

tailfisher1979 said:


> Redfish toad. Thats it. Or a Dupre's spoonfly.


You been catchin' many in SW? What's your favorite way to work that spoon? I'm in need of a Red on my Fly Rod and I have several similiar spoons. I'll check out that toad!:yes:


----------



## wtbfishin

the Toad looks great and found a good read on the action, now I need that pattern LOL:yes:


----------



## tailfisher1979

Give the spoon fly steady strips if working shallow. If working deeper water use a sink tip and let it fall and dredge the bottom with it. In the West Bay/East Bay-P.C. area thats all we feed em.


----------



## wtbfishin

thanks, have you fished for reds on the FR in our bay (Choctawhatchee)?


----------



## tailfisher1979

I used to guide there until I discovered P.C. 15 years ago. Now the only time I fish Choctawhatchee is in the fall after the boats get off crab island and the bull reds move up in 2 ft. of water.


----------

